# Sphere turning jig??



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Dec 31, 2011)

OK I have looked at the commercial sphere turning jigs and decided they are way too expensive. There has to be a homemade jig to do this out there. Something that is simple but efficient to make. Anyone out there have made their own sphere turning jig??? If so do you have photos and want to share??? Or if you have a link to any sites I would appreciate it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jlord (Feb 1, 2010)

Here's a few I found on Youtube. Each a little different. Maybe you can find something.
















http://www.youtube.com/results?sear...473l0l52276l18l18l0l8l8l0l263l1877l1.4.5l10l0


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Mark StLeger showed one years ago simply made out of wood. It's just a matter of figuring out how to mount it on the lathe so it's dead center. then figuring how to attach the cutter to the top so it's adustable. The cutter can be a metal working HSS cutter.


----------

